# General > AquaTalk >  Different Aquarium(Glass) Types

## Griffith DreamWalker

Hey guys, recently I went to a fish shop asking about glass aquariums(as I'm planning for a new project) and apparently there are many different types of glass(and different thickness) plus different sealant types. I myself like the look of a bending glass tank(and might want to get one) but what type of glass/sealant combo should I get? I want a high-quality tank that is suitable for fresh, brackish and saltwater... I've heard of things like Plexiglas, crystal(?) glass and so on, so I'd like it if someone could explain or show me a link to all this. Also I'm interested in learning more about aquarium sealant and what's the best brand/type...  :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

I definitely do not recommend Plexiglas aka acrylic tank,reason being they are easily scratch.My preference will be 'crystal glass' with black silicon,not everybody is a black silicon fan. :Razz: 
here is a link from previous post...
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...aquarium+glass

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Acrylic (ie. Plexiglas) is very clear and lightweight, but like what AQMS mentioned, it tends to scratch easily (though you can also fix the scratches with repair/polish kits). They do tend to be popular amongst reef tank keepers though, especially those with very large giant tanks whereby the use of acrylic is more preferable to glass.

Glass has 2 types, normal float glass or high-clarity low-iron glass (aka crystal)... normal float glass has a greenish tint with lower clarity and is usually abit cheaper, crystal glass is clear with higher clarity but is usually abit more expensive. Most people will pick crystal glass tanks if they have the budget.

Silicon for the edge joins usually come in clear or black, thats up to personal preference so you can just check them out to compare and decide. As for what brand of silicon is good, that you have to ask the custom tank makers (if your tank has more specific load/strength requirements).

Do note that if you opt for those tanks with curved edges, there will be image distortion when you view the tank from certain angles and when you take photos of the tank, the distorted edges will show though very noticeably (which is why they are not so popular amongst aquascapers).

Most aquascapers usually go for crystal tanks with clear silicone and straight edges without any braces, basically the typical ADA tank design. Its meant create the minimalist non-framed "invisible" look which resembles "a block of nature" cut out of a river or stream and placed in a room.

----------


## Griffith DreamWalker

> I definitely do not recommend Plexiglas aka acrylic tank,reason being they are easily scratch.My preference will be 'crystal glass' with black silicon,not everybody is a black silicon fan.
> here is a link from previous post...
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...aquarium+glass


AQMS, thanks for the recommendations. So that's what PlexiGlas stands for (acrylics). Well, I too dislike acrylic as I believe that all plastic are poisonous, no matter what shape or type they come in. The crystal glass looks stunning and will make a nice tank.  :Smile: 




> Acrylic (ie. Plexiglas) is very clear and lightweight, but like what AQMS mentioned, it tends to scratch easily (though you can also fix the scratches with repair/polish kits). They do tend to be popular amongst reef tank keepers though, especially those with very large giant tanks whereby the use of acrylic is more preferable to glass.
> 
> Glass has 2 types, normal float glass or high-clarity low-iron glass (aka crystal)... normal float glass has a greenish tint with lower clarity and is usually abit cheaper, crystal glass is clear with higher clarity but is usually abit more expensive. Most people will pick crystal glass tanks if they have the budget.
> 
> Silicon for the edge joins usually come in clear or black, thats up to personal preference so you can just check them out to compare and decide. As for what brand of silicon is good, that you have to ask the custom tank makers (if your tank has more specific load/strength requirements).
> 
> Do note that if you opt for those tanks with curved edges, there will be image distortion when you view the tank from certain angles and when you take photos of the tank, the distorted edges will show though very noticeably (which is why they are not so popular amongst aquascapers).
> 
> Most aquascapers usually go for crystal tanks with clear silicone and straight edges without any braces, basically the typical ADA tank design. Its meant create the minimalist non-framed "invisible" look which resembles "a block of nature" cut out of a river or stream and placed in a room.


Thanks for all the neat explanations Urban, but I'll assume that this means that all high quality silicon will not have any leakage or erosion when in contact with brackish/saltwater? 

I see. Well, the distortion part is true for my display tank and quarantine tank, both of which are bending glass tanks and seem very neat, but the ADA style ones sounds interesting, so I'll go read up more on those types of tank. I'll also ask the custom tank makers for more information once I have completely planned out my tank's scape and inhabitants. I'm still trying to decide on proper tank mates. 

Thanks again for the help guys.  :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> ...but I'll assume that this means that all high quality silicon will not have any leakage or erosion when in contact with brackish/saltwater?


Well, for the ready-made crystal tanks that i've bought from various LFS over the past few years, i've used them for freshwater and brackish water setups without issues. I know of friends who use the same tanks for marine setups for many years too and haven't encountered any problems. So i guess they are suitable as freshwater, brackish and saltwater tanks.

Probably if you are custom making a very large marine tank (ie. >10ft size), then have to see what other kinds of structural designs/silicon types they recommend.

----------


## Griffith DreamWalker

> Well, for the ready-made crystal tanks that i've bought from various LFS over the past few years, i've used them for freshwater and brackish water setups without issues. I know of friends who use the same tanks for marine setups for many years too and haven't encountered any problems. So i guess they are suitable as freshwater, brackish and saltwater tanks.
> 
> Probably if you are custom making a very large marine tank (ie. >10ft size), then have to see what other kinds of structural designs/silicon types they recommend.


Thanks for the quick reply. Nice for the confirmation on the crystal tank's silicon. However, after reading up on more, apparently, there are different grades for crystal glass? Will that matter as I want to start a 50G tank project and I'm not sure of which shops that stocks crystal glass tank in 50G size(or do I need to custom make it?). I am still saving up the money and therefore am not too willing to go around asking for a fish shop's tank types.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks for the quick reply. Nice for the confirmation on the crystal tank's silicon. However, after reading up on more, apparently, there are different grades for crystal glass? Will that matter as I want to start a 50G tank project and I'm not sure of which shops that stocks crystal glass tank in 50G size(or do I need to custom make it?). I am still saving up the money and therefore am not too willing to go around asking for a fish shop's tank types.


Well, while there are probably different brands and grades of high clarity low-iron glass that tank manufacturers use, ready-made tanks don't usually label what exact brand of glass they are made from... so when buying ready-made crystal tanks most of the time we just inspect the glass itself and the silicon workmanship to determine if its good. Over the past few years, i have bought different crystal tanks from various LFS (with varying prices), and i honestly still can't really see much difference between their glass quality, all the crystal glass look the same to me.  :Smile: 

For a 50 gallon tank... i would assume you are referring to a standard 3ft tank (L90cm x D45cm x H45cm) which works out to around 182 liters (approx. 48 gallons). Those are usually available ready-made at most LFS. The crystal versions are not as common but you can check at places like Seaview, East Ocean, Fishy Business, Green Chapter or Rainbow Aquarium. 

Note that the prices of crystal tanks can vary alot between LFS, an example is the ADA 90P tank which costs S$800+ (from Fishy Business) all the way down to S$290+ for a ANS Opticlear 90M (from East Ocean), and even down to just S$140+ for a "non-branded" 3ft crystal tank (from Seaview). So it would be best to shop around to check and compare their quality and see which ones fit your budget.

If you want to custom make crystal glass tanks, most of the popular tank makers like CR Aquarium and N30 can do it for you. Custom made crystal tanks do tend to cost quite alot more though, so its usually better to get ready made crystal tanks instead, unless you require very unusual or non-standard tank dimensions.

----------


## AQMS

Make sure the cabinet is strong and sturdy when you are buying ready made tank from LFS.
If you get it from CR aquarium or N30 you dont have to worry about the cabinet.

----------


## Griffith DreamWalker

> Well, while there are probably different brands and grades of high clarity low-iron glass that tank manufacturers use, ready-made tanks don't usually label what exact brand of glass they are made from... so when buying ready-made crystal tanks most of the time we just inspect the glass itself and the silicon workmanship to determine if its good. Over the past few years, i have bought different crystal tanks from various LFS (with varying prices), and i honestly still can't really see much difference between their glass quality, all the crystal glass look the same to me. For a 50 gallon tank... i would assume you are referring to a standard 3ft tank (L90cm x D45cm x H45cm) which works out to around 182 liters (approx. 48 gallons). Those are usually available ready-made at most LFS. The crystal versions are not as common but you can check at places like Seaview, East Ocean, Fishy Business, Green Chapter or Rainbow Aquarium. Note that the prices of crystal tanks can vary alot between LFS, an example is the ADA 90P tank which costs S$800+ (from Fishy Business) all the way down to S$290+ for a ANS Opticlear 90M (from East Ocean), and even down to just S$140+ for a "non-branded" 3ft crystal tank (from Seaview). So it would be best to shop around to check and compare their quality and see which ones fit your budget.If you want to custom make crystal glass tanks, most of the popular tank makers like CR Aquarium and N30 can do it for you. Custom made crystal tanks do tend to cost quite alot more though, so its usually better to get ready made crystal tanks instead, unless you require very unusual or non-standard tank dimensions.


Thanks for the help.  :Smile: 

Can you advise me on how to check for good silicon workmanship and how to inspect the glass? Obviously peeling silicon or cracked/scratched bits are things to look out for, but what other tips can you give? Is there a much different feel or anything with brands like ADA vs some 'non-branded'(which I'll assume means some unknown brand) tank? It sounds pretty strange that some unbranded tank has the similar quality of a branded tank to me. One thing, I know this isn't really related but is it possible to order plants/specific livestock from fish stores? Let's say I want a African Butterfly Fish pair but its very difficult to find and tell the difference between the two sexes. Would that be possible? 





> Make sure the cabinet is strong and sturdy when you are buying ready made tank from LFS.
> If you get it from CR aquarium or N30 you dont have to worry about the cabinet.


Um, is it possible to get a ready made tank but custom make the tank stand? I would also like to know what kind of cabinets are considered 'high quality' or sturdy enough for such large tanks. Are cast iron ones available? I believe they are much stronger than a typical wooden cabinet. 

Thanks for the advice.  :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

To check the tanks, you just have to make sure there are no scratches, chips or bubbles in the glass (check the entire tank including the bottom glass) and check that the silicone all round is as neat and minimal as possible with no excess bits sticking out. Check each individual tank as the actual quality can differ even within the same batch.

Sometimes i ask to open up and inspect up to 6-7 new tanks before i decided to purchase one. Yeah, i can be quite a demanding customer at times.  :Mr. Green:  

Just an example of the kind of silicon workmanship and seam quality to look out for, it should look like there is only an ultra thin layer of silicone being used, something like this: 



Once you shop around and look at enough crystal tanks, you will know which are the important areas to look out for.  :Grin: 

Btw, when i mentioned "non-branded" tanks, those are mainly tanks with no actual brand printed on it, they just come packaged in plain white box covers (you could probably call them OEM type items). Most crystal tanks sold at LFS are packaged like that. They are sometimes given in-house "brand names" by the LFS too, but are often the same tanks just labelled with different names.

As for the difference in quality between a S$800+ crystal tank and a S$290+ or S$140+ one, you'll just have to go and check them out to see which ones you feel are worth the price. As with all products, its all up to individual opinion whether a slight increase in quality is worth a massive increase in price.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

For the tank cabinets, you can custom make them with the companies AQMS mentioned... my tank cabinets are custom made by CR Aquarium and their workmanship is good. My setups are usually based on ready-made tanks with custom made cabinets.

A well-made cabinet purpose built for aquariums can be as sturdy as a well-made metal stand too, its just up to your design and aesthetic preference. For display tanks, most people would usually prefer a cabinet because it looks nicer and you can hide all the equipment inside so everything looks much neater.

----------


## AQMS

> Are cast iron ones available? I believe they are much stronger than a typical wooden cabinet. 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


You can even custom cast iron, I think UA had done that before if i am not mistaken.A good cabinet is made out of plywood with kapok wood reinforcemnet.Kapok wood is used for building boats so it last.I personally prefer cabinet because they dont rust and keep all the equipment hidden and tidy.

----------


## Jimmy

Is there ready made metal or cast iron stand for 2ft x 2ft tank available?

----------


## Griffith DreamWalker

> To check the tanks, you just have to make sure there are no scratches, chips or bubbles in the glass (check the entire tank including the bottom glass) and check that the silicone all round is as neat and minimal as possible with no excess bits sticking out. Check each individual tank as the actual quality can differ even within the same batch.Sometimes i ask to open up and inspect up to 6-7 new tanks before i decided to purchase one. Yeah, i can be quite a demanding customer at times. Just an example of the kind of silicon workmanship and seam quality to look out for, it should look like there is only an ultra thin layer of silicone being used, something like this: Once you shop around and look at enough crystal tanks, you will know which are the important areas to look out for. Btw, when i mentioned "non-branded" tanks, those are mainly tanks with no actual brand printed on it, they just come packaged in plain white box covers (you could probably call them OEM type items). Most crystal tanks sold at LFS are packaged like that. They are sometimes given in-house "brand names" by the LFS too, but are often the same tanks just labelled with different names.As for the difference in quality between a S$800+ crystal tank and a S$290+ or S$140+ one, you'll just have to go and check them out to see which ones you feel are worth the price. As with all products, its all up to individual opinion whether a slight increase in quality is worth a massive increase in price.


Hmm, the people don't mind you being so demanding? Also, very nice example you have got there. I will keep these things in mind for the future. I think I'll probably go and check out all these aforementioned shops and decide. I suppose I'll see for myself the difference in quality then.  :Wink: 

Okay then, that sounds very reassuring- I've heard horror stories about tanks getting smashed into bits due to the stand's poor workmanship. I have another question though: Is it possible to get the LFS or Custom Tank makers to deliver my tank to me instead of self-collection ? I don't drive nor do I want to get my pals to help me move the tank. Too risky.




> You can even custom cast iron, I think UA had done that before if i am not mistaken.A good cabinet is made out of plywood with kapok wood reinforcemnet.Kapok wood is used for building boats so it last.I personally prefer cabinet because they dont rust and keep all the equipment hidden and tidy.


That's true. How much do such stands cost anyways (if you can estimate, I'd be very grateful)?

----------


## BFG

Griffith Dreamwalker, take your time in setting up your tank. Do not rush as this is not a race and there are no finishing line. Take as much time as you need, anything else, pose your question here.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hmm, the people don't mind you being so demanding?


Well, the LFS staff probably roll their eyes at the all fussiness, but i don't bother since i would rather get the best one, since i'm already going to pay the same price anyways. It better then bringing the tank home then discovering got problems, then have to make another extra trip back to return and exchange.

Earlier in the hobby i bought a crystal tank without checking and after a few days of usage then discovered got some bubbles in the glass with uneven silicon seams, figured it was too hassle to change the tank since it was already all setup. End up i have to tolerate looking at the bubbles in the glass whenever i view the tank. After that i vowed to always triple-check tanks properly before purchase.  :Opps: 





> I have another question though: Is it possible to get the LFS or Custom Tank makers to deliver my tank to me instead of self-collection ? I don't drive nor do I want to get my pals to help me move the tank. Too risky.


For tanks up to standard 2ft size, you can usually hand-carry it home. But for tanks that are larger in size, you will need extra people to help carry. Most LFS can arrange home delivery service for a small fee, custom tank makers will usually also include home delivery as part of the package.





> That's true. How much do such stands cost anyways (if you can estimate, I'd be very grateful)?


For metal stands, you can check with the various LFS and tank makers to get quotes based on your specific tank size and required stand dimensions.

You can check out an example of a 2-tier custom-made metal stand i posted up a while back (it cost around S$70 to custom make): http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Setup-Journal

Though unless you are setting up a multi-tier stand to fit multiple tanks, its better to custom make a cabinet instead, much nicer and neater... especially if you are planning for it to be a display tank.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Is there ready made metal or cast iron stand for 2ft x 2ft tank available?


2ft cube tank... as in L60cm x D60cm x H60cm dimensions? Thats quite an uncommon tank size, so i guess you'll probably need to custom make the stand or cabinet to fit it.

----------


## Jimmy

> 2ft cube tank... as in L60cm x D60cm x H60cm dimensions? Thats quite an uncommon tank size, so i guess you'll probably need to custom make the stand or cabinet to fit it.


ok, that's the response i get too from some LFS when i asked them about such stand. thanks!

----------


## Griffith DreamWalker

> Griffith Dreamwalker, take your time in setting up your tank. Do not rush as this is not a race and there are no finishing line. Take as much time as you need, anything else, pose your question here.


Thanks for the advice.  :Wink:  Don't worry, I'm not starting this project anytime soon(this is a long-term plan) as I'm still saving up and finding out more details one all the stuff I want for my aquarium. 




> Well, the LFS staff probably roll their eyes at the all fussiness, but i don't bother since i would rather get the best one, since i'm already going to pay the same price anyways. It better then bringing the tank home then discovering got problems, then have to make another extra trip back to return and exchange.Earlier in the hobby i bought a crystal tank without checking and after a few days of usage then discovered got some bubbles in the glass with uneven silicon seams, figured it was too hassle to change the tank since it was already all setup. End up i have to tolerate looking at the bubbles in the glass whenever i view the tank. After that i vowed to always triple-check tanks properly before purchase.
> 
> For tanks up to standard 2ft size, you can usually hand-carry it home. But for tanks that are larger in size, you will need extra people to help carry. Most LFS can arrange home delivery service for a small fee, custom tank makers will usually also include home delivery as part of the package.
> 
> For metal stands, you can check with the various LFS and tank makers to get quotes based on your specific tank size and required stand dimensions.You can check out an example of a 2-tier custom-made metal stand i posted up a while back (it cost around S$70 to custom make): http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-JournalThough unless you are setting up a multi-tier stand to fit multiple tanks, its better to custom make a cabinet instead, much nicer and neater... especially if you are planning for it to be a display tank.


Yeah, I'd probably triple-check my tanks in the future too to prevent such things from happening. 

Thanks for the information too, I'd hate to carry home anything frigle by myself unless its a <10G tank because I don't want to risk scratching the tank on the way back. ^_^

Nice display you have got going there-but how about a custom made cabinet's pricing for a 50G? I'll assume that CR Aquarium and N30 also produce good custom made cabinets. c: So I'll decide on a cabinet then, since a metal stand doesn't look that neat compared to a wood cabinet.

----------

